

Ask HN: Corporate Travel for Small Businesses? - secfirstmd

Hi everyone,<p>We are a small business but occasionally have to do some travel (no more than maybe 10-20 flights and stays a year). Obviously where possible we want to minimise our costs. Can anyone recommend good and easy corporate travel agents for such a small businesses? (We are based in London but often have to travel to the USA&#x2F;EU)<p>-Thanks.
======
epugmire
Hi secfirstmd,

Have you had a chance to look at concur?

[https://www.concur.com/en-us/resource-center/small-
business](https://www.concur.com/en-us/resource-center/small-business)

[https://www.concur.com/en-us/pricing-
editions?icid=en_us_h-t...](https://www.concur.com/en-us/pricing-
editions?icid=en_us_h-topnav_pricingeds-products)

We use it at my bank and it works fine (considering we are still on Windows XP
and Outlook 2003, I'm guessing Concur was so good that we decided to upgrade
to that).

